

Ask HN: How often developers are using Garmin products? - tuyguntn

I would like to build Garmin communication as a service where you could &quot;literally&quot; send any supported command via Restful API and set your Webhook or Resthook. Then I am going to send data to your server when sending command succeeds, we will handle all ACK, offline and etc,. Anyone can share interest or milestones for building such product?
======
tuyguntn
anyone can help to beginner?

